# Get Your Terra Mizzou on Route 66



## Ysarex (Jun 7, 2013)

Got a visit from the kids and had to make the compulsory trip over to Ted Drewes. Ted Drewes is a St. Louis original located on the original Route 66 and serving the world's best frozen custard.

Joe










Here's a sound track to go with the photo from another St. Louis original.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow, a beautiful photo AND a great song! Nice post. THis reminded me of a similar photo used to illustrate a Strobist blog article on white balance, and shooting during the "blue hour". The article showed a similar, older soft-sereve ice cream joint, surrounded by a throng of patrons, just as in the scene above. This is a wonderfully rendered scene. I especially love the way the floodlight on the top of the building is rendered...it just shows your fantastic attention to details.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks, Derrel -- I appreciate the comment and I did actually put some effort into that floodlight, thanks for noticing.

Joe


----------

